# Halloween Cheese



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

interesting!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I LOVE cheese. 

I would think you'd be able to find lots of different orange cheeses and even the black or blue corn crackers at speciality food stores. 

Couldn't you see getting a wheel of cheese and putting a JOL face on it?


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

Mmmmm cheese. I love cheese ....almost as much as I love Halloween. Too bad its sold out.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I LOVE cheese.
> 
> I would think you'd be able to find lots of different orange cheeses and even the black or blue corn crackers at speciality food stores.
> 
> Couldn't you see getting a wheel of cheese and putting a JOL face on it?


or carveing a JOL face into a wheel of cheese


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*That looks really cool. I also love the idea of carving a JOL in a wheel of cheese. You could also try making some crackers from scratch and using black food coloring for black crackers.

Hmmm, may have to have some cheese and crackers out this year.*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Witchie_Woman said:


> .... LOVE the orange striped cheese with the black wax and the black crackers!


 I like the packaging......thanks for sharing 

 The striped cheese looks like _*Heart of England Cheese*_. 
It won't have the black wax rind, but you can get it at Fresh Market. It is a combination of five diiferent cheeses *Yellow, White cheddar, white stilton, ??* mild in flavor and very creamy texture on the palate. It's one of my favs. If you need a larger wedge (ex: for a party), they will hand slice it to however much you may need.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Love cheese - what kind of cheeses are those? *goes off to the fridge for some Colby Jack*

Do the black crackers have an anise (licorice) flavor, or are they like blue nacho chips, no taste difference?


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I love cheese!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I bet those food coloring markers for decorating cookies would be great for drawing a JOL face onto cheese!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*More Halloween Cheese...*

Speaking of Halloween _cheese_....

*Pumpkin Cheesecake Ice Cream*











EYE see _*Cheese*_










*Halloween Grilled Cheese *










*Gourd Cheese*


----------

